# Storm chasing- Palmela/Setubal 19/01/2014



## stormy (19 Jan 2014 às 02:48)

Boas noites.

Eu, o Daniel Vilão, o Geiras e o Lightning partimos esta noite em busca de registrar alguma da convecção prevista.

Passámos por Palmela, onde no meio de nevoeiro denso surgiram as primeiras células activas.
Depois perdemo-nos por Setubal, porque confundimos o caminho para a zona ribeirinha, no meio de um bonito festival electrico proporcionado por células bem activas que passaram a sul....infelizmente quando chegamos á zona ribeirinha já não conseguimos muitos registos.

Por volta das 00h a situação á superfície era mais ou menos esta:







Células fortes avançavam pelo Alentejo, e o aparato electrico era bonito...pena estarmos no carro a tentar encontrar um bom spot...a rapidez com que as células passavam era uma chatice porque entre encontrar e não encontrar local para parar elas passavam todas...vimos grandes raios, mas pouco conseguimos fotografar.
Alguma células que passavam mais perto traziam chuva muito forte e algumas rajadas moderadas.

Entretanto, como se relata na imagem ( fruto da analise de sat, rad e rede de estações wunderground),a frente fria aproximou-se.
O vento que era de W foi interrompido bruscamente por rajadas de N a mais de 50km.h, e chuva forte.
Entretanto, uma estrutura linear do tipo arcus formou-se na convergência ao longo e mesmo antes da frente...foi um momento muito interessante do ponto de vista meteorológico...não é todos os dias que assistimos ao nascimento de uma frente fria, a umas meras dezenas de kms de um núcleo depressionário de 990mbar!


Bom....amanhã o resto da malta deverá colocar aqui as fotos e contar mais uma ou outra peripécia...eu estou cansado e vou mas é pirar-me para a caminha


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2014 às 03:40)

Valeu pela experiência 

Infelizmente não chegamos a tempo de conseguir melhor, tivemos alguns azares pelo meio, mesmo quando chegamos ao spot definitivo em Setúbal, com a pressa e adrenalina, fiquei a uns 10 metros de um sítio abrigado, sem tripé e sem lugar para por a máquina, enquanto ia vislumbrado raios a cair no rio, a Sul. Acabei por fazer uma brincadeira a ilustrar o sucedido. (última foto) 
Já agora, eu comi os ferrero rocher quase todos 

Cá vão então algumas fotografias do que se conseguiu... o Lightning tem mais algumas.


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2014 às 19:16)

Bela caçada! 

Pelas imagens do Geiras (que estão enormes! Tens de reduzi-las idealmente para tamanho 800px X 600px) dá-me a entender que o arcus deve estar presente nas últimas. Ninguém conseguiu uma panorâmica ou fotografou com uma grande angular?

Venham de lá mais fotos, então os outros elementos onde andam? 

Abraço.


----------



## Zapiao (19 Jan 2014 às 21:29)

Nao aparece um unico raio nas fotos..........


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2014 às 21:37)

Raios não se conseguiram captar infelizmente, e as únicas fotos que consegui são parecidas à do Geiras embora se consiga ver um pouco melhor as formações nebulosas que observámos. 

Fiz uns vídeos mas perdi a minha conta do Youtube e amanhã trato de arranjar solução para fazer o upload dos mesmos. Mostram a altura em que nos deslocávamos para Setúbal para posicionar-nos num bom spot e ainda uma descarga que caiu perto quando ainda estávamos em Palmela. 

O vídeo mais interessante é mesmo o da chegada da frente fria que provocou chuva intensa e vento forte, que também farei o upload. Depois coloco aqui.

Entretanto com falta de muita sorte foi apenas isto de fotos que foi possível registar...


----------

